# 2005 Volvo XC 90 T6



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi there.

Can anyone tell me if a mass air flow sensor regulates the running temperature of the transmission oil.

I have a volvo xc 90 t6 (2005) and the transmission was repaired. Still a little hiccup, mass air flow code came up and tranny guy said this sensor or issues around this code affect the tranny performance.

Please help.
Paolo


----------



## jbwk254 (May 29, 2014)

Mass air has nothing to do with your transmission. It measures the incoming air to your engine.

Try cleaning it before you go any further. Crc makes a spray for this or any other electric connector spray will work too, just make sure it says sensor safe on it

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

In some vehicles it can affect the firmness and timing of transmissions shifts since it is used to calculate overall engine load percentage. It shouldn't *directly* affect trans temp, but if it's slipping during shifts or the torque converter won't go into lock-up because of a goofy reading, that could cause higher fluid temps. 

Engine load for fuel injected vehicles is most commonly computed using one of two methods, sometimes both: mass air flow measurement (a mass air flow sensor is used), and speed density (a manifold absolute pressure sensor is used). 

I've seen MAF sensors cause some goofy issues, both with trouble codes and without. If that's the only code it's throwing, definitely deal with it first. Sometimes cleaning works, sometimes not, depends on if it's a 'hot-wire' or a 'vane' type. I'm not familiar with what's on that year Volvo. 

I can only relate how it's done on Fords...after cleaning the MAF, the engine computers Keep Alive Memory must be reset (most of the ones I did I reset with a scan tool as it was faster than a long battery disconnect). The computer stores data averages from that sensor for figuring out optimal fuel trims and once the sensor is clean or replaced those tables must be started from scratch (also good for the tranny to relearn shift points from scratch). 

With most Fords, it was 1) clean the MAF if necessary, 2) reset the KAM (memory), 3) test drive and perform a minimum of 3 full throttle snaps while driving (forces the PCM to learn the MAF's range). 

I related the Ford info because they shared a lot of components and power train strategy in the mid 2000's.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

What is involved in cleaning the MAF sensor??
Where might it be located in a volvo??

Thanks for initial responses.
Paolo


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

MAF should be located in the air inlet ducting between the air filter and the throttle body assembly. 

They are very delicate so handle carefully.

They should be cleaned with electronically safe cleaners.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks.
Took of the MAF sensor and cleaned it.
Car seems to run a little better.
I would like to clean the throttle body but can't seem to find where it is.
Can someone please provide a link to a schematic showing the location or can someone best describe where it is located.
Thank you.
Paolo


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Every car is different but it is the last place between the inlet tubing and the intake.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Can you please explain in simpler terms.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Where the rubber/plastic tube from the air filter housing meets the intake manifold.


----------



## jbwk254 (May 29, 2014)

According to these 2 websites, it is under the intake manifold. I definitely recommend becoming a member at the volvoxc forums since they will be able to help out a great deal on any issues with your vehicle. Good luck

http://www.volvoxc.com/forums/showt...-Throttle-Body-Remove-Clean-Replace-Procedure


http://home.comcast.net/~donwillson/tech_info.html

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks to all for the help.
Paolo


----------

